# If you had to get a new phone, what would it be?



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Rezound, Razr, Razr Maxx, Gnex, Lucid? Just Curious. I'm contemplating an upgrade.


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Galaxy S3


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

GS3

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rezound's development is picking up, but its an older device now too. Razr/maxx... development a bit stagnant and better moto successor coming soon, but good battery life and ics. Gnex... cheaply made, poor call quality, and weak camera, but pure android, great development, and getting jellybean first. Lucid... best money you can spend for what you get, seems decent. I'd go for S3.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I think I'm going to get a razr if the slim extended rezound battery doesn't work out. It has ics and a few solid builds which is really nice.


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

i used my upgrade yesterday before the 28th deadline and got the rezound. 79.99 isnt a bad price and if i dont like it im gonna send it back and preorder the g III.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Would be gs3 as why get phones already been out. Your locking in to a 2 year deal. Only the gnex I would concider as the huge dev support. All the other phones not worth a 2 year deal price.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

dillanshives said:


> I think I'm going to get a razr if the slim extended rezound battery doesn't work out. It has ics and a few solid builds which is really nice.


I can tell you now don't expect great life out of that rezound battery over your stock. I have a rezound battery and I probably get a few hrs more than stock.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just ordered the GSIII. Blue 16GB woop


----------



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

Galaxy SIII or Thunderbolt.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd switch carriers ;-)


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus. GS3 is nice but it's a tad big for my taste. Plus, I think I'm done with anything other than a Nexus. Sick of the shit support all other phones get. Thunderbolt hasn't seen anything regarding ICS and Jelly Bean is nearly here which TBolt certainly will never "officially" see. Not to mention companies ignoring the GPL when it comes to their kernel source.

If GS3 sees an official 4.1 anytime soon I'll be impressed. Yes, I know most of us just root and custom ROM our phones, but I'm sick of giving my money to the companies only to not have it receive support in some capacity. With Nexus I get that support.

If those creeps at Verizon would stop price gouging ($650 for off contract Nexus) I'd buy a Nexus off contract and save my November upgrade for the next Nexus phone.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

SkullOne said:


> Galaxy Nexus. GS3 is nice but it's a tad big for my taste. Plus, I think I'm done with anything other than a Nexus. Sick of the shit support all other phones get. Thunderbolt hasn't seen anything regarding ICS and Jelly Bean is nearly here which TBolt certainly will never "officially" see. Not to mention companies ignoring the GPL when it comes to their kernel source.
> 
> If GS3 sees an official 4.1 anytime soon I'll be impressed. Yes, I know most of us just root and custom ROM our phones, but I'm sick of giving my money to the companies only to not have it receive support in some capacity. With Nexus I get that support.
> 
> If those creeps at Verizon would stop price gouging ($650 for off contract Nexus) I'd buy a Nexus off contract and save my November upgrade for the next Nexus phone.


Well google don't do direct updates for the Verizon gnex. So updates comes through Verizon because CDMA that Verizon uses is closed source. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Well google don't do direct updates for the Verizon gnex. So updates comes through Verizon because CDMA that Verizon uses is closed source.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Technically Google does build the image. Verizon just takes a year to test and approve the build thus why it isn't "officially" supported. That's still better support than any other phone on Verizon's network. Hell look at the Droid RAZR. Originally Motorola promised the ICS update 6 weeks after Google released the final code. It's been 225 days since ICS hit AOSP. 6x7=42. They were only 183 days late. At this point it's AOSP or go home. Even if Verizon takes 2-3 months and sits on the update while twiddling their thumbs, that's still faster than the OEM's.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Promethazine said:


> i used my upgrade yesterday before the 28th deadline and got the rezound. 79.99 isnt a bad price and if i dont like it im gonna send it back and preorder the g III.


How is the battery life?


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I just pre-ordered a Nexus 7...maybe this is overly optimistic, but I think it might help me hold off the itch for a new phone when my contract is up on the TB.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

number5toad said:


> I just pre-ordered a Nexus 7...maybe this is overly optimistic, but I think it might help me hold off the itch for a new phone when my contract is up on the TB.


Might have to look into the nexus 7 as I am happy with my bolt and was thinking about a tablet. Too bad they didn't call them nexus6 then they could do a bladerunner thing with them. Then you have to watch and make sure they didn't turn on you and kill you.

I would go with priss the pleasure model lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

if you buy into the theory that Deckard was a replicant (and I kinda do), he would be a next-gen Nexus7.

....not anywhere near as appealing as having Priss in your pocket, tho.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Couldnt be a nexus 7. As the nexus 6 was the newest model they had. Rachel was most likely the prototype of a nexus 7. Deckard if he was a replicant he sure was weak and easy to injure. I also question if he was a type of replicant a prototype for the police force as he was the best.


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

number5toad said:


> if you buy into the theory that Deckard was a replicant (and I kinda do), he would be a next-gen Nexus7.
> 
> ....not anywhere near as appealing as having Priss in your pocket, tho.


Deckard was definitely a replicant!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

razr max


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

GS3, aaand a GS3

M.yA.nD.roid


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

I want an HTC One X. Since that's not going to happen, I'm probably going to go for the GSIII.


----------



## mysticdroid (May 21, 2012)

Next phone for me is going to be a galaxy nexus GSM. Tired of spending 80/month for Verizon and the general ass pain which is CDMA. I like LTE but it's not available on prepaid yet. HSPA+ should be close enough.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> How is the battery life?


 I had pretty much similar life with the 2700 as I get with my bolt running the same battery and oc'd to 1.4. What I loved about it is the extended batteries are interchangeable  and it felt a lot faster than the bolt and data seemed more consistent especially the couple times I tethered but the bad thing is the heat. That's what killed mine







I woke up one morning to a 135°+ phone after being on the charger overnight. Ever since that happened, it will randomly die as though the battery was pulled. If I had to (or could) upgrade now, even with the heat issue, I would get another Rezound 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I beat the heat by placing the phone on the ac and stays nice and cool while tethering.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I beat the heat by placing the phone on the ac and stays nice and cool while tethering.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I usually prop mine up against a fan if it starts getting hot  one day I set my bolt on an ice pack to get down from 116









Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I think there might be some deja vu with the RIL for SGS3 owners that previously owned a Thunderbolt. Can't say for sure though until it comes out.


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> I think there might be some deja vu with the RIL for SGS3 owners that previously owned a Thunderbolt. Can't say for sure though until it comes out.


That would be tragic i plan on getting this phone soon.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Come on man that's not even funny. I was thinking about getting the getting the s3.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Come on man that's not even funny. I was thinking about getting the getting the s3.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Hopefully it all works out. I would hate to see it the reoccurring trend in OEMs not standardizing LTE in the Android API. They could do it for 3G, so hopefully it gets worked out.

I skimmed through the system image for the ATT S3 that will have LTE and it doesn't mean much yet, but they do have a weird setup for their system that deviates quite a bit from the Nexus Android source.


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

I am done with smartphones... I am getting a dumbphone and a nexus 7

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

mobitote said:


> I am done with smartphones... I am getting a dumbphone and a nexus 7
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


With Verizon's current plans I see more and more people going that route. Because unlimited text and voice for $30 a month on a dumb phone is a great deal. I could rock a tablet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

So I am looking at the S3 and the Galaxy Nexus for my next phone, and I am coming to realize that for the most part, the specs on phones these days isn't really going to be the deciding factor on which phone I get. What I am concerned about is which phone is going to have more development? So right now I am thinking about getting the S3 but do you guys honestly believe that its going to have a strong development community for the forseeable future? Or will the Galaxy Nexus-being googles flagship-still have a better community?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Will it have as big or bigger than the gnex? More than likely no. The gnex as has been said is a developer's phone and with unlock bootloader its the phone many die hard flashoholics want. One downfall I see with gnex development is there's only one build and its aosp. I do see the s3 will have a good following and would like to see how much the gnex and s3 will have in common and can be interchangable. Best thing is to just wait and see. The phone isn't going anywhere and best to wait and see how things develop then to drop the money now and be upset with it if it doesn't live up to your expectations.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sometimes I think I'm the only one who hates Samsung but loves sense. I had the gnex for about 3 months and tried just about every Rom and kernel out. There was zero change to me from when I took it out of the box.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Sometimes I think I'm the only one who hates Samsung but loves sense. I had the gnex for about 3 months and tried just about every Rom and kernel out. There was zero change to me from when I took it out of the box.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I appreciate the input, and I think I am just going to wait, because I didn't wait with the TB and look what happened there lol. But I do have one question... If I switch to the GS3 I might be switching carriers as well, what roll do you think carriers play on the amount of development/support a phone gets? GSM vs CDMA? ATT vs TMO etc?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

That's a good question. If you have a gnex on att you get direct updates from Google. Other than that updates are just as slow as with any other carriers. Development side it has to be how popular the phone will be. I would say att and Verizon based phones are the biggest out of all the carriers for people deving. Again its how popular the phone on the carrier is and how much unlocked it is. Like with the gnex the GSM version is just as big as the cdma version is. Its best to do your homework on a phone. One good way is to go in to a phone section in this forum and look at how many roms are being made and how people talk about the phone.

Yeah you may have had issues with the bolt but you could of had a Droid charge or a revolution and hardly no dev support lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> That's a good question. If you have a gnex on att you get direct updates from Google. Other than that updates are just as slow as with any other carriers. Development side it has to be how popular the phone will be. I would say att and Verizon based phones are the biggest out of all the carriers for people deving. Again its how popular the phone on the carrier is and how much unlocked it is. Like with the gnex the GSM version is just as big as the cdma version is. Its best to do your homework on a phone. One good way is to go in to a phone section in this forum and look at how many roms are being made and how people talk about the phone.
> 
> Yeah you may have had issues with the bolt but you could of had a Droid charge or a revolution and hardly no dev support lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha touche.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just ordered a galaxy s3. Bolts been a good one though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Just got a galaxy nexus yesterday, love it so far! Bolt was a good phone with good dev support thanks to all the devs for the tb .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> That's a good question. If you have a gnex on att you get direct updates from Google. Other than that updates are just as slow as with any other carriers. Development side it has to be how popular the phone will be. I would say att and Verizon based phones are the biggest out of all the carriers for people deving. Again its how popular the phone on the carrier is and how much unlocked it is. Like with the gnex the GSM version is just as big as the cdma version is. Its best to do your homework on a phone. One good way is to go in to a phone section in this forum and look at how many roms are being made and how people talk about the phone.
> 
> Yeah you may have had issues with the bolt but you could of had a Droid charge or a revolution and hardly no dev support lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Official updates are slow for the Verizon Nexus, yeah. Basically just means you have to wait to get radio updates for the CDMA/LTE modems. Otherwise, you can build it yourself just fine as google gives you all the closed source binary updates now at the same time the GSM phone gets theirs. I built the source the day it came out and had all the bugs worked out a day or two later on Jellybean.


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Official updates are slow for the Verizon Nexus, yeah. Basically just means you have to wait to get radio updates for the CDMA/LTE modems. Otherwise, you can build it yourself just fine as google gives you all the closed source binary updates now at the same time the GSM phone gets theirs. I built the source the day it came out and had all the bugs worked out a day or two later on Jellybean.


But the vzw version only just recently was added back to the aosp project by Google right? This is what I really was referrrjg to when I was asking about the difference between a cdma phone and GSM is there different coding between the radios of GSM and cdma that makes it harder to port aosp roms to cdma devices? Was aosp meant for GSM devices?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I dont really follow what you are asking. They always gave out the binaries, sans the one for LTE/CDMA for the Verizon Nexus. Now they also give those. However, we were always able to compile the source at the same time the GSM phone did because nothing had changed in those binaries from say 4.0 to 4.0.4. May or may not have been the case with 4.1, but that doesn't matter now.

It was only a problem with them distributing before 4.1 because they did not have the license issues worked out. It wasn't because they didn't want to distribute those binaries.


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> I dont really follow what you are asking. They always gave out the binaries, sans the one for LTE/CDMA for the Verizon Nexus. Now they also give those. However, we were always able to compile the source at the same time the GSM phone did because nothing had changed in those binaries from say 4.0 to 4.0.4. May or may not have been the case with 4.1, but that doesn't matter now.
> 
> It was only a problem with them distributing before 4.1 because they did not have the license issues worked out. It wasn't because they didn't want to distribute those binaries.


I see well whats the issue with the TB and the ril where and why did that come about and is that something related to cdma or does the same thing happen to GSM phones?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I've explained why the TB has an issue with its software in a few threads before (feel free to look through my posts if you want a long answer). Short answer is it's a unique phone that came out long before there was a standardized method to communicate through LTE in the Android source so it was hacked together. The software for it to communicate with the radios is unlike any other device. Phones that came after took a path more similar to what the Nexus does, but most do not do it perfectly.

Also, Samsung releases the source bits outside of the kernel for their Android phones in order to compile AOSP right away (not all of them, but more than HTC). HTC says "screw you, you get the kernel and nothing else." That's why Sammy phones generally get AOSP before others. In the case of the Nexus, it follows the standardized RIL set out by Google and will continue to get updates to the closed source parts of it as long as Google supports it for both the GSM version and the CDMA/LTE version.

In short, if you want a phone with real development past what the OEM gives you, don't get an HTC or a Moto one as developers are not interested in them unless they happen to get a Nexus (read: AOKP and CM). If you want a phone with assured development for the next 2+ years, get the Nexus. Otherwise, get a Sammy phone not on Verizon or pray they unlock Verizon one as no one is going to support dealing with the hacks to get around it.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

The ril issue is just because htc is being stupid. They don't want devs to have the source and won't give it to us.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> The ril issue is just because htc is being stupid. They don't want devs to have the source and won't give it to us.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thought the ril was qualcomm property?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it? Wouldn't htc have to have some sort of say in whether it's open source or not thiugh

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> Is it? Wouldn't htc have to have some sort of say in whether it's open source or not thiugh
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It's part of the user land and falls under the Apache 2.0 license. Means they don't have to give it out if they don't want to.

They wont for the following reasons:

1) No license to distribute the source due to agreements with Qualcomm and others they licensed from
2) Trade secrets
3) Because it takes time + money to go through said source to make sure it does not violate other's patents/licenses.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> It's part of the user land and falls under the Apache 2.0 license. Means they don't have to give it out if they don't want to.
> 
> They wont for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


Ahhh i see. So the rezound has a similar ril to the thunderbolt but they have source.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Rezound has the same hardware, but the RIL is much different as it came far later to when Google was about to release ICS. It's more similar to the Galaxy S3. It communicates roughly the same way on the higher level, but the lower level RIL libraries (i.e. not the java part) are more like the S3.

I've compared both and analyzed what data each sends to the Android OS. Thunderbolt sends nothing for LTE other than how many bars it should show, Rezound sends most of LTE signal data even on Gingerbread (though it does not use it in the system itself).


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yarly couldn't they rewrite the ril software on the bolt so its user friendly beings the rezound has the same hardware at the bolt? Or is it a more complicated process to flash a new ril on qualcomm chips?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm sure they could as the hardware is the same and most of the bits and pieces are the same. I really don't see why they couldn't without too many hassles. The changes that need made are in the "pain in the ass areas" mostly which mean the c/c++ libraries that one has to really know their stuff to deal with.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Maybe this is why the bolt Ics update is shrouded in mystery because maybe they have to rewrite the ril to make Ics compatible? Maybe why many who tried to get working data are hitting a brick wall?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

As you have to be somewhat experienced in reading assembly code to reverse c/c++ libraries, I would say yes. Usually means having professional/formal development experience and even then, many do not. Main tool to do it is IDA pro disassembler. It's not free and takes some skill to use besides being able to read/understand what it gives you.

The other issue is also ensuring the changes you make will keep working with the radio software as well.


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks yarly your response was spot on in explaining exactly what I was confused about, I also appreciate your advice in regards to what phone to get and will be considering said advice in my next phone purchase.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Why I think we just have to play the waiting game on the ota leak. Think at this point I will look at a nexus 7 for now to fill the Ics/jb fix. For $200/250 its a better compromise and been wanting a tablet for awhile now. I hope qualcomm HTC redoes the ril so its more user firendly and not a Frankenstein's monster.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Jaskwith said:


> Thanks yarly your response was spot on in explaining exactly what I was confused about, I also appreciate your advice in regards to what phone to get and will be considering said advice in my next phone purchase.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Yeah he is the man to go to and glad he is where he is. He is very helpful and will try to help you be it mod issues or info on phone stuff. He is my go to guy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I generally try to answer the questions no one else wants to answer because they're too busy or just don't know.


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Yarly... I found your post. Lol


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

So I caved....went out ands bought the Sg3 yesterday....I also wanted ssupport and Verizon wouldn't give me an upgrade and it was cheaper so I am now AT&T....anyways I thought this phone was going to be to big and I wasn't that impressed reading the reviews butnow that I have it I absolutely love it! Swipe makes it easier to text one handed oin the massive screen and I don't have issues with my phone in daylight either to add to that this phone Flys and I haven't even rooted it yet. Again I must say I love this phone! So happy with my decision.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jaskwith said:


> So I caved....went out ands bought the Sg3 yesterday....I also wanted ssupport and Verizon wouldn't give me an upgrade and it was cheaper so I am now AT&T....anyways I thought this phone was going to be to big and I wasn't that impressed reading the reviews butnow that I have it I absolutely love it! Swipe makes it easier to text one handed oin the massive screen and I don't have issues with my phone in daylight either to add to that this phone Flys and I haven't even rooted it yet. Again I must say I love this phone! So happy with my decision.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


Cool to hear! 
Considering same jump. 
Do us (me) a favor and check back here in a week or two with your impressions then.
Thanks.

Doug B.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Jaskwith said:


> So I caved....went out ands bought the Sg3 yesterday....I also wanted ssupport and Verizon wouldn't give me an upgrade and it was cheaper so I am now AT&T....anyways I thought this phone was going to be to big and I wasn't that impressed reading the reviews butnow that I have it I absolutely love it! Swipe makes it easier to text one handed oin the massive screen and I don't have issues with my phone in daylight either to add to that this phone Flys and I haven't even rooted it yet. Again I must say I love this phone! So happy with my decision.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


 Can u see the screen in daylight?


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Can u see the screen in daylight?


Yes sir

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I left Bolt and bought the S3. Probably my best investment I've made in a while. This phone sweeps the Nexus. I am digging Touch wiz. And I'm not even rooted yet as I haven't had time (or a windows PC lol) I don't know why I didn't pre order this to get it about a week ago.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

NickxxSfk said:


> I left Bolt and bought the S3. Probably my best investment I've made in a while. This phone sweeps the Nexus. I am digging Touch wiz. And I'm not even rooted yet as I haven't had time (or a windows PC lol) I don't know why I didn't pre order this to get it about a week ago.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Because you love us in the bolt community lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

The batterry life is pretty amazing too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Jaskwith said:


> The batterry life is pretty amazing too
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


 No doubt. I gother 14 hours with about 3 hours of screen on Time yesterday

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

That's impressive I must say.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

